# What exotic pets can be kept legally in the UK?



## claire_e_dodd

I know it's not specific to herps but didn't know where else to post. Does anyone know where I can get a list of exotic pets legally allowed to be kept in the UK? I've searched online and can only find stuff on welfare not specific species?


----------



## Pouchie

I can't think of anything you cannot keep.

You just need the correct license!

There are many species you can keep without a license too. Believe it or not, it would be easier to ask what you CANNOT legally keep....


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Yeah, but what I really want is a badger, and I'm pretty sure I can't have one of those!

I want to look into species I can keep, do some research and maybe look into something, even if I need a licence, but even googling badgers as pets brings up nothing about legalities, only welfare and conservation. I'm looking for an official site regarding what species need licenves, what's a nono etc...


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

i want to have a tiger lol


£££££££ must cost a lot


----------



## Fixx

Pouchie said:


> I can't think of anything you cannot keep.
> 
> You just need the correct license!
> 
> There are many species you can keep without a license too. Believe it or not, it would be easier to ask what you CANNOT legally keep....


As far as I am aware Pouchie, as long as everything is legal and above board you can keep whatever you want, there are NO 100% banned animals bar a few dog breeds (though this may be changing soon) and a few constrained by logistics e.g. Blue Whales and other large cetaceans...but if you have the cash for a big enough vivarium and can find a breeder**° I'm sure you could keep a Blue Whale legally :whistling2:*

*May be 100% wrong though about the whole thing.
**We're looking if anyone knows any, we were planning on getting a young one and selling it when it gets to big for the tank***¹
***Tank = Bath
° Waits for someone to suggest asking Rory or Nerys:whistling2:
¹I'm joking by the way²
² About the whole thing, not the selling it when it gets to big, we don't want a blue whale


----------



## claire_e_dodd

But where can I find out how to do it legally?


----------



## Ssthisto

claire_e_dodd said:


> Yeah, but what I really want is a badger, and I'm pretty sure I can't have one of those!
> 
> I want to look into species I can keep, do some research and maybe look into something, even if I need a licence, but even googling badgers as pets brings up nothing about legalities, only welfare and conservation. I'm looking for an official site regarding what species need licenves, what's a nono etc...


It would appear that the European badger is protected by the Protection of Badgers Act 1992, which implies it's illegal to "take" (i.e. catch and keep) a badger or to buy, sell or possess one: http://www.badger.org.uk/_Attachments/Resources/47_S4.pdf

You might be able to apply for a licence from Natural England to rehabilitate badgers, but it's unlikely they'd offer a licence to keep them as pets.

Now, if you wanted to look into a hand-reared AMERICAN badger that might be a different story, although you'd be looking at quarantine/etc.


----------



## freekygeeky

contact nerys.
im sure she had a dog badger or dog racoon or somthign.. who knows.. 
aanyway she'll know.


----------



## Zak

The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 (Modification) (No.2) Order 2007 No. 2465

Is link for DWA, dangerous wild animal act. Anything named on there you need DWA license for, anything not named and can keep it without license. Simple as just case of finding breeder/supplier and having an area large enough to keep it and correct facilities such as outdoor heating etc.



> i want to have a tiger


Not seen tiger for sale for a while but know Rory and Nerys have traded in them and wasnt as expensive as you'd think.


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Ssthisto said:


> Now, if you wanted to look into a hand-reared AMERICAN badger that might be a different story, although you'd be looking at quarantine/etc.


Think that might be something to look into thanks! It's not something I'd be doing for a while, need my own house with a garden first but I've wanted one for years so I'd like to look into my options when i'm in a suitable position, so any waits on quarantine times i'm happy to go with!


----------



## Meko

A while back i used to think it was strange that people kept skunks.. 

but now... we have a winner!!


----------



## Pouchie

claire_e_dodd said:


> Yeah, but what I really want is a badger, and I'm pretty sure I can't have one of those!
> 
> I want to look into species I can keep, do some research and maybe look into something, even if I need a licence, but even googling badgers as pets brings up nothing about legalities, only welfare and conservation. I'm looking for an official site regarding what species need licenves, what's a nono etc...


 
Sorry, you asked about exotic species. My reply doesn't really apply to badgers as they are native and strangely, I think you will find that MORE of a problem (


----------



## Pouchie

Fixx said:


> As far as I am aware Pouchie, as long as everything is legal and above board you can keep whatever you want, there are NO 100% banned animals bar a few dog breeds (though this may be changing soon) and a few constrained by logistics e.g. Blue Whales and other large cetaceans...but if you have the cash for a big enough vivarium and can find a breeder**° I'm sure you could keep a Blue Whale legally :whistling2:*
> 
> *May be 100% wrong though about the whole thing.
> **We're looking if anyone knows any, we were planning on getting a young one and selling it when it gets to big for the tank***¹
> ***Tank = Bath
> ° Waits for someone to suggest asking Rory or Nerys:whistling2:
> ¹I'm joking by the way²
> ² About the whole thing, not the selling it when it gets to big, we don't want a blue whale


 
:lol2: you is a funny man :notworthy:


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Pouchie said:


> Sorry, you asked about exotic species. My reply doesn't really apply to badgers as they are native and strangely, I think you will find that MORE of a problem (


Not all Badgers, and i'm also looking into other exotic species


----------

